
Show HN: Save, Invest, Achieve Kids Dreams with Loved - beta testers? - dwh2427
Hi guys - looking for some insightful beta testers for Loved - the World&#x27;s first investing app designed with kids in mind. Achieve goals, create a portfolio and we&#x27;ll educate your kids for a better financial future. Download our app just released to the app store below and please pass on comments here or to dave@loved.com<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;loved-invest-for-your-kids&#x2F;id1274368588?ls=1&amp;mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;loved-invest-for-your-kids&#x2F;i...</a>
======
samstave
> __ _No matter how big or small your child 's dream, Loved allows you to
> achieve it. Add your children then we'll hope you start saving & investing
> for them by setting goals and creating a portfolio of investments for their
> future. From college, to their first car, a bicycle, Christmas present, gap
> year travel, rainy day fund, or seed money for a business - you can achieve
> it all with Loved._ __

Should that say ... HELP you start...?

It still reads fine - but, seems like you meant to say help.

\---

The FAQ on your website 404s

There is no contact/info on who you are as a company.

You have multiple names/domains which seems/feels shady: loved.com
LovedWealth.com ElevatedPrinciples

this URL is mis-spelled:
[https://www.loved.com/carrers.html](https://www.loved.com/carrers.html)

and there is still a wait-list link on that page, even though you've launched
in the app store.

The copy on how it works is weak.

Connecting ones bank account would be something to do if you were more
known...

The multiple URLs, and no idea who you are, the failing FAQ link dont inspire
confidence.

------
dwh2427
Also thanks for passing on these comments, we've been more focussed on the app
itself than our website which is in v0.1 - really appreciate your comments
though and looking for a great web developer to drive that part of it

------
dwh2427
Thanks! Typo, fixing that now @Samstave - love if you can try it out for a
son/daughter, nephew/niece or other child you care for!

